# روبوتات روسية بهياكل معدنية قابلة للطي



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (2 يوليو 2006)

روبوتات روسية بهياكل معدنية قابلة للطي
تعمل في ظروف التلوث الكيميائي والشعاعي وتتنقل في مختلف التضاريس
طور المهندسون الروس انواعا من الهياكل السفلى المخصصة لتركيب الروبوتات على متنها، والمعدة لغرض الاستخدام في الظروف الاستثنائية الصعبة بما في ذلك هياكل للروبوتات النقالة الصغيرة الحجم، والمستقلة آليا، التي توظف للعمل في مجالات مقاومة الارهاب وتحت اشراف وزارات الداخلية والطوارئ وكذلك مجلس الامن الفيدرالي في روسيا.​
ويعتبر النوع الاحدث بين هذه الروبوتات، منظومة المجموعة التكنيكية المسماة «بوغومول» Bogomol - m التي تم تجهيزها بمعدات متطورة تتضمن اذرعا ميكانيكية ذات مستوى اداء رفيع. وتهز هذه المنظومة بثلاث كاميرات تلفزيونية وتنظم السيطرة على الجهاز بواسطة لوحة نقالة خاصة للتحكم المباشر، وتتصل به بواسطة كيبل، لتجهيز الطاقة. 
وهذا النوع من الروبوتات يستخدم عادة في مجال الاستكشاف الكيميائي والشعاعي وغيرها، وكذلك يفرض ايصال بعض الاجهزة الخاصة الى مواقع تحدد مسبقا ويجري توجيهه نحوها ضمن مساحة محدودة. وتجرى عملية الايصال بواسطة الاذرع الميكانيكية للجهاز الذي يعمل بدقة على درء خطورة او اتلاف الاجسام والملفوفات المريبة التي تتراوح اوزانها بين 100 غرام و15 كيلو غراما. 
وتتميز انواع الروبوتات هذه بامكانية الوصول الى كافة المواقع المطلوبة بيسر تام متخطية في طريقها كافة عقبات التضاريس الارضية وغيرها بسبب مرونة مجنزرة هيكلها السفلي. ومرونة الهيكل السفلي للجهاز تعود الى فرادة تركيبه الذي يتميز بامكانية تغيير مساره بواسطة اختيار وتحديد زاوية وضع اجهزة التسيير الاضافية للجهاز والتي يتم اختيارها وفقا لوضع التضاريس والمعوقات التي تعترض طريقه. 
والجهاز هو من تصميم وتنفيذ مختبرات المعهد القومي لمسائل الفيزياء التكنولوجية المتخصصة في مجال نظم واطقم الروبوتات في موسكو. وهو سهل النقل بسبب امكانية طي هيكله السفلي وامكانية وضعه في صندوق السيارة لصغر حجمه. المصدر: جريدة الشرق الأوسط​


----------



## المهندس الطموح (4 يوليو 2006)

أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الإبداعي الرائع


----------



## العزيز بالله (31 يوليو 2006)

موضوع جميل ينقصه الصور


----------



## احمد رياض (3 أغسطس 2006)

تسلم على الموضوع الرائع بس ناقصة الصور التفصيلية وشرح اكثر الله يوفقك للمزيد


----------



## هندوسه حشوشه (4 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع مفيد عاشت ايدك


----------



## بلوتوث2 (10 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا عالموضوع المتميز وبارك الله بيك


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (12 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك اخي الكريم أحمد على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع


----------



## الوولف (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم,,,,,,, انا متشكر كتيييييييير علي هالموضوع بس عن جد ناقص الصور.


----------



## سعيد القطب (19 نوفمبر 2006)

يا ريت تدعمنا بالصور ومشكووور


----------



## الباحث1980 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي واستاذي المهندس/ أحمد سلامة .. عندي مشكلة ..
نزلت من البريد حقكم ملفات وكتب ولكن ما ادري كيف افتحهم .. ايش البرنامج اللى احتاجه لفك مثل هذه الملفات ... وشكرا جزيلا


----------

